# First attempt!



## Aly (Mar 27, 2015)

I have just groomed Lucy for the first time. 
From washing, drying and completed groom took me 3 hours.
It was amazing how Lucy stood still once she was up on the grooming table. Unfortunately despite regular brushing and combing she was full of matts, I don't know where they come from.
I don't think she looks too bad for a first attempt and as she thinks it's another dog when she sees her reflection she doesn't know what she looks like.
Another 3 grooms to go and I've got the money back for all the equipment.

I have just discovered I can post photos from my IPad so watch out for loads of Luct piccies


----------



## Aly (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucy doing her morning yoga, The Downward Dog


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Well done! She looks beautiful.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done, good job. It's so much easier with a grooming table . 
I've only had my equipment a little while and Sid has already had two cuts so I think I'm well on the way to making the expense of it pay off . 
Maybe now you have the table like me you can do it more often so you don't find you have to spend such long sessions on it ( little and often)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She looks lovely - well done 

Loving her yoga pose


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Very well done! Lovely!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks great, well done - now you are her groomer you will be the one moaning about her owners not brushing her enough if she is still matted next time!!


----------

